# Just picked up Powerlite, anything helps



## Pedal to the past (Apr 23, 2022)

Just picked this up today , anybody have any input


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2022)

Maybe some better pics.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks like a small frame.euro bb.1st Gen bullseye hubs on araya 7x hoops are nice


----------

